# Simple Rotary table fixture



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 28, 2017)

Made a simple little 1/2" OD fixture for my rotary table today to expedite turning out a bunch of slotted flange bearing  mounts for a Miniature Railway turntable (12" gauge, 12' long).  The bearings support flanged cast iron wheel mounts that will be welded to the ends of the turntable, facilitating the ends rolling around a 10' circle of 12# rail.  The bearing holes in the side plates are 1/2" ID.  So the 1/2" stud on the fixture provides a slip fit to the work, and a very nice slip fit to the 3/8" mounting stud that protrudes from the tapered plug I made for the RT center hole.  Make one set of parts, take off, slip on another, clamp down and mill.  Great time saver and very efficient. Pictures tell the tale.

The cool thing about this fixture is TIR is less than .002" - plenty of tolerance for parts that make up a weldment.  (See last photo).  The the .500" bolts and the flange bearings  slide perfectly in the slots.

I figure I can turn out several more fixtures, with different stud OD's to accommodate different size holes in other work later on...maybe have a set of three or four of these at some point.



In the photo above, the height of the fixture base is 1.1"- same as height of parallel. So fixture base provides additional support to the work, and compliments the two parrallels upon which the bearing side plates are clamped.




Slotting four pieces at a time. (One clamp removed for clarity)




Below is the finished part-well it's a prototype.  Needs additional welding and cleaned up, but it works!







Glenn


----------



## RandyM (Mar 28, 2017)

Excellent! Well done Glenn.

I find it challenging and enjoyable to be creative to solve the work holding problems that this hobby can throw at you.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice solution. For height adjustment I assume? Mike


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 28, 2017)

Forgo, Yep, for making minor height adjustments and leveling all four edges, once the structure is mounted on the center pivot.

Randy,  thanks for your kind words.  The successes in this hobby far out weigh the occasional gottcha's.  And it's Very enjoyable building stuff.


----------

